

Welcome to your brain: How the brain really works - skala
http://qikr.co/d8d2k

======
kylemaxwell
The article loses a lot of credibility with the old "10% of your brain" myth.

<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/10%25_of_brain_myth>

~~~
warmfuzzykitten
The article seems chock full of misinformation until one realizes that the
headings "Mozart makes babies smarter" and "Alcohol kills brain cells" precede
text that debunks the notions. Still, the casual reader will come away with a
lot of nonsense in his head.

